# I'm off to New York!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm heading to NYC with my wife and two younger daughters in the morning. My brother-in-law and his wife just had a baby boy, so we're going to meet the new nephew.

They live in Brooklyn, so we'll be staying out there. We have a couple of fun things planned - like walking across the Brooklyn Bridge. And, we have tickets to Wicked, which I'm really excited about. 

I was last in New York in Aug 2001, when I was there with my wife for a human services conference. We have a lot of fond and poignant memories of that trip.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Have a great trip Harvey but don't forget the hints!  Chat room is not the best if we can't get there ARGHHHH

However I did find #2


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Anju! I or one of our other Mods will keep the hints coming... and they won't all be chatroom hints.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Have a safe trip, Harvey!  NYC is one of my favorite places.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Safe travels Harvey to you and family. When you get to Brooklyn, face south and wave towards Staten Island ) Wicked was awesome...my birthday present to myself. If you can...on Saturday mornings, they hold a Behind the Curtain tour. It's a tour that I'm planning to take DD to when the weather gets a bit nicer. Have fun and congrats on the new nephew!*


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Have fun Harvey. 

Stay safe.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Look for this, Harvey. It's outside Heath Ledger's (former) home in Brooklyn. His birthday is April 4th. Just a nice tribute...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds like fun! Be safe.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

New babies. Always fun to see. Have a great time.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Be safe and enjoy getting to know your new nephew!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Quite a few of the posts said to "be safe"...  You would definitely be safe if you wore your helmet cam


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

chynared21 said:


> *Safe travels Harvey to you and family. When you get to Brooklyn, face south and wave towards Staten Island ) Wicked was awesome...my birthday present to myself. If you can...on Saturday mornings, they hold a Behind the Curtain tour. It's a tour that I'm planning to take DD to when the weather gets a bit nicer. Have fun and congrats on the new nephew!*


Thanks chynared! We'll be on the Staten Island ferry so look for me waving from there! 

I saw Wicked at the Pantages in Los Angeles, and just loved it. "For Good" is one of my all-time favorite songs. I can't wait for my wife and daughters to see it.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Enjoy the trip and congrats on the new addition to the family!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Look for this, Harvey. It's outside Heath Ledger's (former) home in Brooklyn. His birthday is April 4th. Just a nice tribute...


Thanks, Leslie. You inspired me to google a bit about that - it seems that Heath tried to live a regular, non-ostentatious life when he was in his home in Brooklyn - just doing normal neighbourly things without an entourage around him all the time. From what his neighbours write, he came across as a normal guy and not the big movie-star type. Pretty impressive for an A-list actor.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Be safe and enjoy yourselves!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats on the new nephew.  The trip sounds awesome.  I've never been to NYC, but I've always wanted to go.  I'm thinking about trying to go sometime next year if I can get the money together.  If I do, Wicked is definitely at the top of the to do list.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Sweet, clean baby smell and puppy breath are two things I wish could be bottled and sold. Enjoy your nephew Harvey!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I second kim's vote that you wear the Helmet cam. . . . 

Ann


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Thanks chynared! We'll be on the Staten Island ferry so look for me waving from there!
> 
> I saw Wicked at the Pantages in Los Angeles, and just loved it. "For Good" is one of my all-time favorite songs. I can't wait for my wife and daughters to see it.


*Woo hoo...make sure when you're on the SI side to look at the two aquariums that are now in the terminal. They've got some funky looking fish...so pretty and relaxing to look at. I'll wave as you're passing through 

Also, if you're going to hunt down the area that Michelle and Matilda still live in...head to the Downtown Atlantic Bakery on Atlantic Avenue. It's where Heath used to take Matilda every week for a cupcake. They make the most amazing Red Velvet cupcake and they are huge...you could share one among 4 people because they are so rich. You could actually grab a quick lunch there as well. Take plenty of pictures *


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Woo hoo...make sure when you're on the SI side to look at the two aquariums that are now in the terminal. They've got some funky looking fish...so pretty and relaxing to look at. I'll wave as you're passing through
> 
> Also, if you're going to hunt down the area that Michelle and Matilda still live in...head to the Downtown Atlantic Bakery on Atlantic Avenue. It's where Heath used to take Matilda every week for a cupcake. They make the most amazing Red Velvet cupcake and they are huge...you could share one among 4 people because they are so rich. You could actually grab a quick lunch there as well. Take plenty of pictures *


Man, that sounds wonderful! I'll put it on my to do list if for when I get back to New York...

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Man, that sounds wonderful! I'll put it on my to do list if for when I get back to New York...
> 
> L


*They are way too good!!! We've tried the big Yankee Doodle, Red Velvet, Carrot Cake, Vanilla w/vanilla frosting and M&Ms, Vanilla with Coconut and a regular cupcake...they are all really good, not a disappointing cupcake in the batch. The diameter of the top is roughly the diameter of a large coffee mug, if not bigger *


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *They are way too good!!! We've tried the big Yankee Doodle, Red Velvet, Carrot Cake, Vanilla w/vanilla frosting and M&Ms, Vanilla with Coconut and a regular cupcake...they are all really good, not a disappointing cupcake in the batch. The diameter of the top is roughly the diameter of a large coffee mug, if not bigger *


Ok, that's enough. I'm getting really hungary here.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

kim said:


> Ok, that's enough. I'm getting really hungary here.


*I'll fess up that I have eaten a bit for breakfast before *


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey have a nice trip.  I'd wave to  you, but I don't know where you will be.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I LOVE Wicked!!! I've seen it three different times in three different cities  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

There's also a great tea shop in Chinatown that you can buy loose tea leaves.  Some of the best tea I ever bought was from there.  I don't remember the name but I don't think they would be to hard to find if you asked.  Have a great trip!

Sam


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We had a great first day in NYC.

We took a long time getting here, with weather delays, so we were very happy to have our Kindles. Here's Mama, and Hannah, reading two different versions of "Number the Stars", while we waited in SeaTac airport.










Eating breakfast, and lunch, at SeaTac airport:










Boarding the "F" train










Hannah snaps a pic of Teddy R in front of the Natural History Museum










We're staying in a Brooklyn brownstone in Park Slope.










This sunny morning, we're off to eat Dim Sum, then we'll see Wicked this afternoon. Then more time with our relatives and new baby nephew here.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing, Harvey.  Can't wait to hear your review of Wicked.
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> We had a great first day in NYC.
> 
> We took a long time getting here, with weather delays, so we were very happy to have our Kindles. Here's Mama, and Hannah, reading two different versions of "Number the Stars", while we waited in SeaTac airport.


Am I the only one who is shocked SHOCKED to see that poor white Kindle in it's original Amazon cover? In the hands of KindleWidow? Enablers, I think you are falling down on the job!

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Harvey!!!! Great pictures and what a beautiful airport  Thanks for sharing your pictures with us...fantastic as always.

I agree with Leslie...the glaring white on the nekkid Kindle is blinding. I think KW needs a skin or two or three 

Wave to my brother...he lives in Park Slope *


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

You know Leslie, I was looking and looking at that picture not knowing what was wrong with it.  I just couldn't put my fnger on it....but you hit it!  A NAKED kindle in the ORIGINAL cover!!!  KindleWidow....PLEASE, PLEASE visit the accessories thread STAT!  That Kindle needs a pretty skin and a warm Oberon and/or a padded BorsaBella!!!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree we need to stage an intervention for the nekkid Kindle.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe we need to remind Harvey that there is a DecalGirl link at the top of the KB page!

Harvey - I love the picture with the F train.  Great combination of still and motion.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Have a great trip Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We went to Pacificana in Brooklyn for Dim Sum. Amazing place, right in Brooklyn's Chinatown, and a long wait to get in.










Here's the little guy we came to see.










Walking towards Manhattan on the Brooklyn Bridge



















And looking back towards Brooklyn










In our seats for Wicked. We LOVED IT!!!










On the way home, we met another Kindle-owner on the subway. She was using a Kindle 1. That was fun.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Love the shot of your girls in the first pic, the one at Pacificana.  They look so sweet (and bored)


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Pacificana is yummy...parking in the area, not so great  Walking across the Brooklyn Bridge is on my bucket list...yes, I know that I was born here... *


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

A hard rain fell all day today, even for us nor'westers.










We re-scheduled our Ellis Island trip for a future sunnier day, and instead took the subway from Brooklyn to the Met. Oops! It's closed on Mondays - - silly us!










We took a cab down to FAO Schwarz. Inside they have an area where you can design your own Muppet, and the puppet-makers will make it right then and there for you. At $130 each, we passed, but it was fun to watch.










The Apple Store is right beside FAO Schwarz.



















I'm a Zune guy, as you know, but it was fun to ask the guys at the Genius bar why iTunes doesn't have a Mixview feature.










we spent some quiet moments in St. Patrick's cathedral - quite a contrast to the furor of traffic and people on the streets outside.










We explored Rockefeller Center - unfortunately the NBC tours are all filled up, so will have to save that for our next trip.










Then we had a nice Mexican dinner in a restaurant near our apartment. Tomorrow, weather permitting, we'll hit Ellis Island and/or the Met.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

What fantastic pictures!  I love black and white.........thanks for sharing and hope you have better weather soon too.  I'm about 150 miles NW of NYC and it rained all day here as well.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Harvey, I am sightseeing NY vicariously through you!!!  I grew up in central NJ and took NY for granted!!!  I admit to never having seen many of these sights.  Now living in Arkansas for 10 years, I miss the NE....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Am I the only one who is shocked SHOCKED to see that poor white Kindle in it's original Amazon cover? In the hands of KindleWidow? Enablers, I think you are falling down on the job!
> 
> L


And it's <gasp> NAKED! Harvey, Harvey, Harvey....

As for New York, I've never been, but hope one day, eventually, I'll make it.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for bringing NYC to us, Harvey!  

I've only visited NYC a couple very brief times, long ago, but so much is still the same.  It's fun to see pics of places I've been, like St Pat's Cathedral and Rockefeller Center


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Loved the pictures Harvey. Thanks for sharing. Your nephew is precious!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I thought about you all day Harvey as it poured on and off. I'm glad that you got to do a bit sightseeing and that you made it to St. Pat's. Did you squeeze in Nintendo World also? The American Girl Store is also in the area as well as the largest Build A Bear if the girls are into that. It's such a nice area up there.

If you end up in Manhattan again...try the uptown Carmine's. It's a family style Italian restaurant and the food is really good. I think it's on 91st and Broadway.

I haven't been to FAO since I was a kid. Who knew you could make your own Muppet?? *


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for your kind comments, all! I appreciate your indulgence as I share our little family adventures. 

This morning we awoke to beautiful blue skies again, so we are heading out for more exploring. I'll tell KW about Carmine's - - thanks for the tip!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Thanks for your kind comments, all! I appreciate your indulgence as I share our little family adventures.
> 
> This morning we awoke to beautiful blue skies again, so we are heading out for more exploring. I'll tell KW about Carmine's - - thanks for the tip!


*Pack your ponchos...chance of rain but it's beautiful out right now )) If you do head to Carmine's...try and aim for an "off time" this way you won't have to wait. I don't think it's as busy during the weekdays but why chance it?*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad you have nice weather today Harvey!


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *If you end up in Manhattan again...try the uptown Carmine's. It's a family style Italian restaurant and the food is really good. I think it's on 91st and Broadway. b]
> *


*

I highly recommend Carmine's...you can feed an army on the portions they give you...especially the salad!! YUMMY!!! You got to love family style dining! *


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindle Convert said:


> I highly recommend Carmine's...you can feed an army on the portions they give you...especially the salad!! YUMMY!!! You got to love family style dining!


*There were 2 1/2 of us and we came home with a lot of food. The fried calamari is the best I've ever had *


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Chynared,

There were only 3 of us, Chicken Parmasen...YUMMY!! But I couldn't believe the amount of food that was brought to our table!  We were celebrating a birthday, so we had cocktails and a HUGE chocolate dessert too!!  It's a good thing we walked back to the hotel, so we worked off a few of the calories we took in that night!! The wait staff was awesome too!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindle Convert said:


> Chynared,
> 
> There were only 3 of us, Chicken Parmasen...YUMMY!! But I couldn't believe the amount of food that was brought to our table! We were celebrating a birthday, so we had cocktails and a HUGE chocolate dessert too!! It's a good thing we walked back to the hotel, so we worked off a few of the calories we took in that night!! The wait staff was awesome too!!


*We had the Veal Parm with spaghetti, mussels, fried calamari and a dish of penne (child sized) for DD. We could have easily fed another two people. We were so full that we didn't even attempt a dessert *


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll vouch for Carmine's...Whenever I visit my son (he lives in the East village) we have to go to Carmine's.  Beware the portions are family style and very large!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's some more from our last couple of days in NYC:

At the Met. This is The Horse Fair, by Rosa Bonheur (1855). 









While at the Met, we were approached by a team doing photography for a Bank of America ad. They photographed me and Carrie and paid us $200 cash - most of which we promptly spent on our lunch at the Met.










Here we are at the ferry terminal, heading to the Liberty Island / Ellis Island boats. 









She's 151 feet from sandal to torch, and her index finger is 8 feet long. 









Today she looked great from every angle. 









Speaking of angles, KW was *really* working them with her photography today!









After watching us for a bit, a French family asked if KW would take their picture for them. She obliged. It was the least we could do; they gave us the statue, after all.










I highly recommend the Ellis Island tour. You won't believe how they used buttonhooks as part of the medical exam given to immigrants. Tip: if you go, take the audio tour.










On the boat again. Hey, Chynared! I have no idea if I'm facing the right way, but I'm waving at you!










Grand Central Station, where we ate at the Oyster Bar









We head home tomorrow. We love New York. Thanks for sharing our trip with us!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Harvey, your pictures were wonderful.  I have never been to NY and I don't anticipate going anytime in the foreseeable future so seeing all of the beautiful places through your photos is great.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Great!  Now I'll have to pay ATTENTION to EVERY Bank of America ad I see to see if I spot y'all!  

(Oh, and put some clothes on the Kindle, it looked cold. . . . .)

Safe trip back home!

Ann


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Harvey, Thanks for sharing your trip. It's almost as good as being there.

*Your girls are so cute!*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*LMAO Harvey...I loved my wave!!! Wow, thanks for sharing all your pictures and go figure that a "tourist" would be approached to have their picture taken and paid to boot  Thanks for posting the picture of the ferry terminal on the Manhattan side, I haven't seen it since it's "unveiling" a few years ago as I usually head into the terminal from the train station. Did you manage to see the aquarium tanks on our side? If I wasn't great at killing plants and fish, I'd love to have a wall sized one 

A trip to Liberty and Ellis Islands is a great way to spend the day. I just wish you had nicer weather to really enjoy it but I will tell you that in the heat of the summer it's pretty miserable because it's just so darn hot.

Chynared tidbit...while in HS I used to work in Grand Central Station at my uncle's video store. We met all sorts of people, famous and not so famous. Fun place to work and one train stop away from school 

Safe travels Harvey!*


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Ah! My old home town which until I looked at your photos, didn't realize how much I really do miss certain aspects of NYC


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW - how awesome.  It has been almost 50 years since I have been to New York City and I loved your sharing y'alls trip with us with us.

Have a safe trip home.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the great photos and sharing the trip with us. Got a chuckle out of the shout out to chynared, too cute! Your girls are adorable!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Love the pictures...now you have me thinking I need to schedule a trip to NYC to see my son!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> Ah! My old home town which until I looked at your photos, didn't realize how much I really do miss certain aspects of NYC


*Heading down to your neck of the woods soon KC...going to visit mom and the in-laws )*


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I really enjoyed visiting NYC through your trip report and pictures.
If you get the chance, I would recommend taking a tour of the Hudson River Valley area.
It even produced a "school" of art. Mostly around the upper portion.
Beautiful scenery and lots to do.
Anyway thanks for the info and all that you do, Harvey


----------

